# Can't enjoy life anymore



## Lucas10 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok so these forums have helped me a lot.. They have given me hope and they drive me on to recover from dp/dr , but here's the thing...
So many people say that you should distract yourself and try and get occupied, but for me who I'm quite a sensitive person, it's kinda hard. See I loved life as a child... I would embrace it and I can faintly remember the satisfaction of being alive and happy and free... But now with depersonalization, every time I try to enjoy things or get distracted, I get a feeling of sadness because or feels like I cant enjoy life to the fullest. It's like there is no point of doing things if I cant feel them realistically if u know what I mean...
I'm 13 btw and Im kinda a sensitive guy... I love life.... I want it back...


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Being sensitive isn't a bad thing, try to look at it differently


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Most the people on this site are sensitive also. Mainly people who are intelligent and sensitive get this disorder.. Einstein who go days without sleeping, a lot of smart people suffer from mental illness. There brains are just constantly going, it's hard to shut them down. I'm sorta in the same boat as you, not enjoying anything and not feeling like doing anything. But from past experiences of overcoming this, I can say that you need to do it anyway. Push through it just to get through the day. Your days will go by a lot quicker and better when you fill it with things to do. One day you will realize that you actually enjoy what your doing, and one day you will completely enjoy life. It really sucks that your going through this as young as you are, I thought I had it rough with this start when I was 16. Many people with illnesses state that were lucky to go through this as a kid as opposed to an adult. Chances are when you overcome this you won't ever face anything nearly as bad, so just keep your head up and keep fighting.

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm entirely too sensitive, i'm going to agree with with Andrew, most people on here are, I think it takes a certain type of mindset to be susceptible to DP/DR and unfortunately we are those people, but we're stronger for it. Being sensitive is not a bad thing, like seafoam said, try and look at it differently, It's a positive thing in my opinion. Dont be so hard on yourself!


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah i believe being sensitive is a great quality. Most the time it goes hand and hand with being intelligent and caring, but it just sucks that its sort've a reason were more vulnerable towards this shit.. I don't feel strong at the moment, and i don't think its possible to feel strong with DP. Doesn't it feel like all your great qualities have be taken away from you? Well this is my second time through this, i made a full recovery once. It was the most amazing thing ever, i think the worse it is for a person the more amazing it is when you get better. I had it really bad, so when i got better I felt like I've reached heaven haha. That's sort've whats keeping me going, I saw the other side and it's absolutely amazing. This recovery mainly goes for severe suffers like my self. Anyone out there though who has little hope just know when you get better you'll be sooo much stronger and smarter. This smartness and strongness isn't something anyone can get, its only gained from people who've suffered and made it to the other side. It will stick with you for life. Some people say were the lucky ones to go through this because you become such a better person. You gain such a be understanding of life. Just know this and it'll give you some much needed motivation!


----------

